# Hops



## Doc (16/1/03)

As I'm getting into AG brewing, I've been busy finding interesting recipes to try.
However some state hop plugs, other hop pellets and others flowers.
I remember reading somewhere about when using hop pellets use 15% less than hop flowers.

Does anyone have the definitive summary on the different forms of hops and the conversion ratios between the different forms?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## RegBadgery (16/1/03)

From Norm Pyle's hop faq

http://realbeer.com/hops/FAQ.html#forms
"(pellets) reportedly contribute 10% more alpha acids to the wort because of maximized surface area, so are a more efficient use of this relatively expensive ingredient. "

Found this via the brewery library
http://www.brewery.org/brewery/Library.html#Hops

cheers
reg


----------

